# Cow Pie



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's unusual to find a cigarette lighter on a cow pie with a bear track in it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Maybe it was Smokey The Bear :O•-:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was thinking that he was lighting up as Smokey came chasing and he dropped it running away.


----------



## sscooter (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone was probably taking a picture and had that for a reference and then forgot and left it there!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Easily explainable. The bear has been frequenting an illegal marijuana grow, got the munchies, and went after the cow, thus dropping his lighter in the process. I bet if someone searched the area some more they would also find a pipe or some Zig-Zags.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

And maybe there are some shrooms under the cowpie -Ov-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the cow ate the pot plants and is now producing "labrador". You know , like in the Cheech and Chong movie. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Geez Goob. I see a post titled "Cow Pie", and you are the one making the post - I expected to see a recipe for some kind of wonderful beef-filled pastry. You disappoint me my friend. 

Of course, that would have been in the "recipe" section and not "other kinds of animals" but still.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I think the cow ate the pot plants and is now producing "labrador". You know , like in the Cheech and Chong movie. :lol:


 :shock:

:mrgreen:


----------

